

"How can I hire freelancers without paying the money they ask?" - JDigital
http://answers.onstartups.com/q/29154/12903

======
pacomerh
You might want to fix the title to reflect the actual article. This reads like
"How can I exploit some freelancers"

------
plasma
It's like this: <http://www.27bslash6.com/p2p.html>

~~~
kls
Thanks that was a good read. Why is our profession so plagued with this
problem? no one would think of asking other professions to work for free. Is
it just that we are inundated by it that we don't see it happen to other
professions or is this a problem that overwhelmingly affects freelancers in
the technical and creative trades. I understand not having the money to do it,
but take for example auto repair. If you don't have the money to fix your car
you don't go to a mechanic and beg for free work. Even if it is a commercial
vehicle you don't go to the mechanic and say fix it and I will give you a
(generally small) cut of profits. No you either come up with the money or you
learn to fix the car yourself. Now granted mechanical skills are easier to
teach than artistic skills. Some people just don't have the eye for art. But
the issue still stands why do people feel it is acceptable to ask for free
work in digital mediums, when they would never do so in the physical world?

------
michaelpinto
Answer: No.

